# 60 Seconds to Preserve a Sport Dog Training Area



## Losthwy (Apr 19, 2009)

Please take one minute and email Colorado State Parks at the following link. Tell them you support *Plan B for Chatfield*.

[email protected]

(Bump/Post) Thanks!

Chatfield and Cherry Creek State Parks established Dog Training Areas over 20 years ago where Sportsmen could have a place to train their hunting dogs. Non hunting users have been allowed to encroach on those areas recently to the point where there exist a high level of conflict. The State Parks solution- is to entirely eliminate all Sportsmen at Cherry Creek from using the area and manage it as a dog park. And severely reduce Sportsmen's access at Chatfield ceding the bulk to other users (dog walkers). 
From State Parks web site- "There is no plan to close the two dog training areas or eliminate other users". Really? 
Here are the numbers. 
Cherry Creek Dog Training Area 85 acres- Acres for Sportsmen under Plans A, B, and C- 0 
Non sporting users- all 85 acres.

Chatfield Dog Training Areas 74.5 acres- Acres for Sportsmen under plans A, B and C (*see note below)- 8.5 acres of the least desirable part of the Dog Training Area with no water. The other users would get 66 acres and all the water. In other words, Sportsmen would get a total of 8.5 acres or about 5% of the total of the two properties and non sporting users 95%. Sound fair, equitable, especially given the fact they were intended for Sportsmen?

*Full Info can be found at this link*. 
http://parks.state.co.us/dogtraining/Pa ... Areas.aspx


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## Losthwy (Apr 19, 2009)

goodkarmarising said:


> I"m gonna crosspost this over to duckhuntingchat if you don't mind...


Thanks, I would greatly appreciate that.


----------



## Losthwy (Apr 19, 2009)

* Your emails have made a difference*! *Once again thanks for your emails*!
__________________


----------



## Losthwy (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks to Lacey Biles and the NRA for posting it on their alerts board.


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

its getting harder to find and keep areas to train bird dogs anymore....we are still fortunate to have a few state run areas out here but other than that it is hard to come by and those state run areas can get crowded during the summer.


----------



## Losthwy (Apr 19, 2009)

Fetch
With encroachment from many different fronts, those areas are becoming more scarce. Without such places that Sportsmen can train their hunting dogs. Our hunting heritage is in jeopardy. Thanks for the emails. State Parks told me today they are getting a lot of emails from Sportsmen supporting *PLAN B*. It is helping offsetting the large "anti crowd".[/size]


----------

